# My sorority rebuild



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## dpeco33 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

That is a unique aquarium, I haven't seen that trim style before. Rebuild looks good!


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad to see you're rebuilding quickly. I'm sorry for your loss due to the flooding. Having seen your other sorority, sure this one will be a success! You're definitely off to a good start! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

The tank is part of this kit.
Horizon 65 Glass Starter Kit W Stand 65L - 60W x 30D x 36 + 76H cm

I did not get the light stand heater or filter.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Water has cleared up a bit.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

That is looking very nice already. Can't wait to see the girls you get for it. I was very sorry to see your loss- it's good to see you are rebuilding so quickly. I don't know if I would get over such devastation so well.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Today









Before anybody says anything about the uncycled tank and a fish, I am running 2 filters 1 sponge ( cycled ) and a HOB with a cycled pre filter sponge cycled media and purigen, plus the gravel is from my old tank, 



> I don't know if I would get over such devastation so well.


The plants were washed and sitting in my bath tub, I had to do something with them.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking good already.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought I saw a fish in there!


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)




----------

